# Dremel those nails!



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Exactly WHY it took me YEARS to try it I'll never know,
but I am a convert now so everybody has to hear about it!


Ever since I got Sierra, the whole nail trimming thing was an
out and out BATTLE. Whining, crying, pulling... the whole bit.
I started at age 14 working as a bather brusher in a poodle
salon, and I did nails then. Going on 44 years, and I had never 
had a dog fight me so much. I tried all my little tricks, the
best treats (bacon bits even!) and we were both totally worn
out and frustrated. So, default procedure... try out the Dremel.
She must have had one used on her before, she was totally
comfortable with the process and halfway through she was
flat out on her side, half asleep. Imagine my joy and relief!

Finally I try something new, and I'll never go back to my old ways!

:happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We practiced nail grinding in puppy class- by the end of the 6 weeks everyone had nice nails and were more than comfortable with it.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I bought the pedicure for my late Kaycee. She took 2 people to clip her nails but not with pedicure! It was a breeze, I did try our dremel but she did not like the high pitched sound. The pedicure is a bit quieter.


----------



## CNTLOSE (Sep 11, 2010)

I hate clipping my Boxer's nails. They are as thick as bone I swear. I tried using a dog dremel tool and all it did was make a little dust and wear the dremel bit down. So now I take him to our vet to clip his nails. I have to put him in headlock... because he is so big and old him while they do it. But now he is getting arthritis so bad it hurts him sometimes. The last time we could only do three paws because the fourth hurt too much.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree - nothing beats the dremel. Kokoda doesn't love it but mostly because she gets bored, so my husband distracts her if she's not being quiet and it goes great.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was 10 weeks old when we started
usuing the dremel. in his puppy class they started getting
use to the dremel. when the pups were playing someone
would touch their bodies with the dremel (not the sander). when 
the pups snacked or ate a meal they were touched with
the dremel. we it came to making nail contact
the puppies nails were barely touched with the dremel.
everybody in the class would hold someones pup
and touch a nail. before the class was over for that day
the nails would be touched 3 or 4 times. when our pup
was home we played with the dremel several times
during a day. now when we do his nails he lies
on his side with no fuss. sometimes we spread
p-nut butter (organic) on a plate and let him
lick it off while doing his nails.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The dremel is well tolerated here also. They must not like the "squeeze" of the clippers. I have purchased very thin and sharp clippers and those they do better with. Still, the dremel wins though. It does such a nice job of smoothing and rounding. You can do some work on the top of the nail to get the quick to recede better also.

Great ideas on conditioning to its use!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Just watch that you don't stay in one place too long... It could burn their nails! 
Other than that, they're great!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm also converting from clipping nails. I had picked up one of those "Pedi Paws" battery opperated ones. I tried it on the 2 older dogs, no problem. Still working on the baby. She lets me clip but her nails are starting to get thicker, I don't know why I didn't try it sooner. Guess I'll upgrade to a real dremel, I hate having to buy batteries.


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

I use this:
Quick Finder Safety Nail Clipper (Medium/Large Dogs)

This Works great.
 You turn it on and then put the nail in the hole, then slide it all the way to the toe and pull back and when the green light comes on you squeeze the handles and off come the nail. I have been using it for a year now, it is quick and easy no fuss takes just a couple of minutes to do all four paws.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't even have to train my dogs on the Dremel. They just like it from the start.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

As far as the dremel. What type of grinding head seems to work best? Wheel, drum, stone, sand? A photo or part number would be nice.
Rotary Tool Accessories


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

You only want to use the sanding drum with the sanding bands - I use the 1/2 inch drum with 120 grit bands. All of the other tools get too hot on the quick.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love the dremel! I always get Jax's quick with the clippers. The dremel is sooo easy!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i have that pedipaws or whatever that piece of crap name is... it would be a good idea if the thing wasn't as course as a rock... it would be nice if they gave you some sandpaper that wasn't so dang course, i tried it on my own fingernail and it hurt.. it worked, but it hurt


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

In two years I cut their nails once. Just once. No problems at all by doing it. However, I really don't need to cut or dremel them at all. I've seen Shepherds that have literally claws and it amazes me, in fact it's telling me of how many time they spend indoors and how they are being held. Mine are outside so much that the nails are used up. I walk through the city on Apshalt, on sand, stone, anywhere you can think off and sand is the best way to keep those nails short.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Boy Mrs. K sure wish I had access to some sand, then!
An almost daily one hour walk on concrete/asphalt isn't
enough to do the job.

Bet Sierra wishes she had sand, too!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

valb said:


> Boy Mrs. K sure wish I had access to some sand, then!
> An almost daily one hour walk on concrete/asphalt isn't
> enough to do the job.
> 
> Bet Sierra wishes she had sand, too!


The sand we have here does keep them short. It's like sandpaper but I am not sure if an hour a day would be enough. I have to admit I have the time to be out there most of the day and when they are at my parents place they are in the dog run all day long. Means they run a lot. Especially my male and the puppy work each other up and they run all day if they can. Up and down the fence, mostly herding the horses next to the dog run. 

So I am very fortunate that I don't have to cut their nails because they simply use them up.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Someone mentioned it, but for the new converts make sure you don't hold the dremel on the nail for too long. The friction generates a lot of heat. Best is to go back and forth, a couple seconds on one nail then on to the next nail and after getting all on the paw back to the first nail again for a little further. 

I didn't like the dremel at first, because it took so much longer to use. I could be done with clipping in much less time. But after I got the hang of it, I'm nearly as fast with the dremel as with clippers. And I can get the nails shorter with the dremel, and they're smooth around rather than sharp.


----------

